# 40 Years of Kenpo.



## kenpoworks (Jul 29, 2007)

In March next year the Jersey Kenpo Karate Association is proud to present the 2008 Kenpo World Championships, which will coincide with our 40th Kenpo birthday. 
This celebration of Kenpo is one not to be missed, if you want to see a selection of Mr. Parkers very best instructors, legends such as Mike Pick, Dr. Ron Chapel, Skip Hancock, Frank Trejo Dennis Conaster, Dian Tanaka, Paul Dye, Dennis Lawson and many others who will be giving seminars over this 4 day event.
I dont think that you will see a better none political gathering of genuine Ed Parker people anywhere for the foreseeable future. So if you want to be part of it then check out this link http://www.competition.kenpojersey.co.uk/index.html

See you all in Jersey next year.

Rich


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 29, 2007)

It sounds like it will be a great event and well worth going to


----------



## Tames D (Jul 29, 2007)

tshadowchaser said:


> It sounds like it will be a great event and well worth going to


I agree. And I would actually attend if it wasn't on the other side of the world, I mean country.


----------



## kenpoworks (Jul 30, 2007)

QUI-GON said:


> I agree. And I would actually attend if it wasn't on the other side of the world, I mean country.


LOL, Other side of the Pond, would be more accurate. 
Jersey is an Island just of the coast of France


----------



## Seabrook (Aug 2, 2007)

kenpoworks said:


> In March next year the Jersey Kenpo Karate Association is proud to present the 2008 Kenpo World Championships, which will coincide with our 40th Kenpo birthday.
> This celebration of Kenpo is one not to be missed, if you want to see a selection of Mr. Parkers very best instructors, legends such as Mike Pick, Dr. Ron Chapel, Skip Hancock, Frank Trejo Dennis Conaster, Dian Tanaka, Paul Dye, Dennis Lawson and many others who will be giving seminars over this 4 day event.
> I dont think that you will see a better none political gathering of genuine Ed Parker people anywhere for the foreseeable future. So if you want to be part of it then check out this link http://www.competition.kenpojersey.co.uk/index.html
> 
> ...


 
Rich,

That is a great list of Kenpo legends. 

I am trying to hit the 2008 Ireland LTKKA World Kenpo Karate Championships next fall so funds will be tight for me.


All the best!


----------



## kenpoworks (Aug 4, 2007)

Hi Jamie,
It would be great to see you there flying the Kenpo flag for Canada in Jersey 2008.
We are doing our best to keep prices down for seminars and the competition so that people wont feel such a financial pinch. 
Also on our 2008 site there is a page dedicated to travel and accommodation, this is monitored by Keilly on behalf of our travel agent; you will find some really competitive deals there.
Respectfully
Richard


----------



## Tames D (Aug 4, 2007)

kenpoworks said:


> LOL, Other side of the Pond, would be more accurate.
> Jersey is an Island just of the coast of France


Opps, wrong Jersey...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Shouda opened the link.


----------



## kenpoworks (Aug 7, 2007)

JUST UNDER 8 MONTHS TO GO!​ 
WORLD KENPO KARATE CHAMPIONSHIPS AND​SPECIAL SEMINARS TRAINING CAMP​ 

Update 4​ 
Championship​We have increased the Divisions to a total of 118, with 9 separate Sections
1. Individual Kenpo Form
2. Team Kenpo Form
3. Individual open style Kata
4. Creative-Showmanship Form [music]
5. Individual Weapons
6. Team Weapons
7. Self Defence Techniques
8. Individual Sparring
9. Team Sparring

Each of the 9 separate rings will be run with a task zone team of 11 people, which will include specially invited Black Belts from around the world to Referee and Judge!

We will also have a unique 4 colour coded system......

YELLOW - JUNIOR 10 years and under
ORANGE - CADET 13 years and under
GREEN - APPRENTICE 16 yrs and under
BLUE - SENIOR 17 yrs and above

SEMINARS....
We are honoured and privileged to have so many Instructors agree to teach at our very special Camp. For the very first time in the Kenpo history of Training Camps in the world, we will have a total of 96 different seminars, workshops and lectures from over 45 Instructors from around the World, teaching every single aspect of Kenpo and some other various Martial Arts.

We will have so many 10th--9th--8th--7th--etc degree Black Belts, it really will be a Who/s --Who of kenpo!

Countries Attending....
As of the 1st August we have 17 Countries confirmed, with 8 other Countries in the pipeline and we estimating over 1000 people to be attending this very spectacular event.

Travel & Hotel

As you will see for our Travel & Accommodation Guide, we have a choice of over 45 different properties available, ranging form 5 Star hotels to Guest House and self catering to Youth Hostel that can meet all requirements and budgets. However for your convenience we have selected two main hotels that will be used for this event, the Mayfair Hotel & Metropole Hotel. We have selected these hotels, firstly for the location (within walking distance of Fort Regent), the excellent facilities they offer and also value for money. Both hotels have a good range of room types from single, twin, treble, family rooms & suites. Also the majority of our invited guest instructors will be staying at either of these hotels, offering you a great opportunity to meet with them away from them venue.

For your added convenience we will operating a shuttle bus to and from the hotel and Fort Regent at regular times throughout the weekend. Should you wish to opt for the "Half Board" (Breakfast & Dinner) and you will be attending the "BROTHERHOOD DINNER DANCE" on Sunday 30th March, you will not need to pay the H/B supplement on this day. We have also arranged with the hotel that breakfast & dinner will be served at extended serving times, so they will be no need to rush between the hotel and venue, allowing you more time to plan and enjoy your day! We are pleased to confirm we have negotiated discounted rates as follows......

Metropole Hotel & Mayfair Hotel
£29.00 - Adult - per person per night
£14.50 - Child - per person per night (based on sharing with 2 adults) Child Age 2-11
£10.00 - Adult Half Board Supplement (Per Night)
£ 5.00 - Child Adult Half Board Supplement (Per Night)
£11.00 - Sole Occupancy of twin or double room
£23.00 - 3rd Adult sharing a treble room
£ 0.00 - No Supplement for single room 
Please note the above prices are quoted in £ UK Pound Sterling

We anticipate a very high demand for both of this hotel (with a high number of rooms already SOLD) and if you have not already confirmed or provisionally held your required rooms, we would strongly recommend you contact us NOW!! Our dedicated Travel Co-ordinator, Keilly will be more than happy to help you and can be contacted at keilly@travelmaker.co.uk . Full details of Mayfair & Metropole Hotel and all other accommodations can be found at www.ci-cooperative.com/kenpo/kenpo_home.asp

What's coming up in Update 5
We will give you a detailed profile of some of amazing talent we have attending this prestigious event...

As always...please keep checking our website and it is always being update 
With new and exciting information 
www.competition.kenpojersey.co.uk

Kenpo's true value is not what you know, but in what you do!​(Zen of Kenpo)​ 
Roy MacDonald a.m.a.​8th Degree Blackbelt​


----------

